# Turkey Time ?



## Kadiddlehopper (Jan 30, 2017)

took this one from the trash ben ,it was so overexposed everything was almost white ,Thoughts ?


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 30, 2017)

Any pic of a turkey that close is awesome!  Gets my blood pumping!  You are the turkey whisperer!  

Good to hear from you Mr. C - we miss your pics!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Jan 31, 2017)

wvdawg said:


> Any pic of a turkey that close is awesome!  Gets my blood pumping!  You are the turkey whisperer!
> 
> Good to hear from you Mr. C - we miss your pics!



Thank you ,Sir !  You'll be getting sick of seeing me before long ...lol


----------



## natureman (Feb 1, 2017)

Nice one.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Feb 1, 2017)

natureman said:


> Nice one.



Thank You ,Natureman .


----------



## GAJoe (Feb 3, 2017)

Great recovery!


----------



## rip18 (Feb 4, 2017)

Great job recovering it - love the iridescence.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Feb 4, 2017)

GAJoe said:


> Great recovery!


It amazes me how far ps has come over the last ten years!


rip18 said:


> Great job recovering it - love the iridescence.



I cheat ,you know ...have you used /created the action "Luminosity multiply" I may should post a "How to "on it ?


----------



## rip18 (Feb 5, 2017)

Kadiddlehopper said:


> It amazes me how far ps has come over the last ten years!
> 
> 
> I cheat ,you know ...have you used /created the action "Luminosity multiply" I may should post a "How to "on it ?



Yep, I'm so glad that I saved some "bad" images from long ago, it's sure cool to bring them back to life.  That's one reason that I don't hesitate to crank up the ISO, I bet that in 5 years, the noise reduction in the programs is going to be so good that really grainy images can be recovered successfully...

I've multiplied luminosity manually using layers, but but never created an action.  Yes, please post a "How to".


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2017)

Outstanding photo!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Feb 5, 2017)

rip18 said:


> Yep, I'm so glad that I saved some "bad" images from long ago, it's sure cool to bring them back to life.  That's one reason that I don't hesitate to crank up the ISO, I bet that in 5 years, the noise reduction in the programs is going to be so good that really grainy images can be recovered successfully...
> 
> I've multiplied luminosity manually using layers, but but never created an action.  Yes, please post a "How to".


Will Do !



blood on the ground said:


> Outstanding photo!


Thank You again ,Sir


----------

